# More on Dort



## Philip A (Dec 17, 2006)

In reading on DeC0ck's argument against the introduction of hymns HERE I came across this reference:



> Therefore our forefathers, in session 162 of the Synod of Dort, write amongst other things the following, "The rest of the songs shall be taken out of the church, and similarly any which have previously been imported into the church shall be omitted in the most decent way possible."



Where can I find more information on the various sessions and resolutions from the Synod of Dort beyond just the Canons?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 17, 2006)

This is from the church church order of Dort which is online. 

Most of this stuff remains untranslated (at least into English) in the Post-Acta of Dort.

rsc



Philip A said:


> In reading on DeC0ck's argument against the introduction of hymns HERE I came across this reference:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find more information on the various sessions and resolutions from the Synod of Dort beyond just the Canons?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

The church order of Dordrecht (1618-1619) is found here. I'm not sure about the numbering. There were 154 numbered sessions (meetings) of the Synod. Article 69 of the church order says:



> Article 69
> 
> In the Churches only the 150 Psalms of David, the Ten Commandments, the Lord's Prayer, the Twelve Articles of Faith, the Song of Mary, that of Zacharias, and that of Simon shall be sung. It is left to the individual Churches whether or not to use the hymn "Oh God! who art our Father." *All other hymns are to be excluded from the Churches, and in those places where some have already been introduced they are to be removed by the most suitable means.*



For further historical study of the Dutch Church and Psalmody, see Abraham Van de Velde's _The Wonders of the Most High: A 125 Year History of the United Netherlands, 1550 - 1675)_, among other resources:



> 38 The Organ In The Worship Service And The Singing of Hymns
> 
> With one word, we judge this and other novelties in these carefree days a useless hindrance. This we also say of the introduction of new hymn-books, and present day ditties, which we do not find in God's Word; as also the playing and peeping of organs in the Worship service. The former are all against the decrees of our Synods. See about singing in the Church, the National Synod of Dordt held in 1578, art. 76; the National Synod held in Middelburg, 1581, art.51; the National Synod held in the Hague, 1586, art. 62; at which gatherings hymns not found in Scripture are expressly forbidden. In a footnote, (those who would like to know more about singing of the Psalms, from the Old as well the New Testament, can read the learned treatise by S. Omius, called, 'Dissertation', the first book, chapter 5, cap. 3.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Philip A (Dec 17, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks guys!    

Wow, judging by today's standards, those Dort guys weren't hardly Reformed at all... what were they thinking?


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link Andrew! I myself have been curious to read that as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

You're welcome, gentlemen!


----------

